# Uber asks judge to toss class action lawsuit by claiming it was only lying to passengers, not driver



## Nesnas (Aug 27, 2014)

In other words, the drivers have no case against Uber because it was_passengers_ that Uber was lying to, not drivers.

Read the complete story from this link http://pando.com/2014/09/03/uber-as...-it-was-only-lying-to-passengers-not-drivers/


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I got a first time rider today. Her daughter instructed her not to tip. We spoked about that fot a minute. She tipped me $4.
I said that rates are 1/2 of the taxi rates minus 20% uber commissions and there is nothing else added on top of it exept a safety $1 that uber keeps for themselves.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The story is unbelievable. Even if its true, who was damaged? The DRIVERS.

Uber's arrogance on display again.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> The story is unbelievable. Even if its true, who was damaged? The DRIVERS.
> 
> Uber's arrogance on display again.


Uber should pay from their own pocket 20% on top of what drivers made from the time they started with uber till time uber stops their TIP INCLUDED/NO NEED TO TIP song


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The fact that Uber takes any position on tipping such as saying "tipping is not necessary" is taking advantage of the limited use of the English language public school grads have.

Coming from an authority figure, who owns the company it sounds like the law, or a hard and fast rule, when in fact it says nothing.

Washing your hands after using the bathroom is "not necessary"
Using your turn signal is "not necessary"
saying thank you is "not necessary"

oops, I just described normal, never mind.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

If y'all want to have an impact on the Uber narrative in the press, you need to reach out to journalists on Twitter. And use some kind of consistent hashtag so it is easy for other journalists to find similar posts. (Most journalists will respect your request to remain anonymous if you ask.) 

#UberXploits is one, but maybe something a tad more rider-friendly would be better. 

With the latest admission by Uber in court that it lied to pax, maybe #UberLies would be better.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Using your turn signal is "not necessary"


I'm fairly certain that by law, using your turn signals is necessary. Just sayin'


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I'm fairly certain that by law, using your turn signals is necessary. Just sayin'


Dont worry, if you get caught, Uber will pay the fine, and send a Lawyer to represent you on the day of the case. Lol!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just had a thought, the "Justice Industry" see UBER as a great opportunity for a new income stream.

There would be quite a few judges by now on first name basis with UBER Lawyers. The Judge sees the UBER rep walk in and $$$ signs light up in the Judge's eye's. 

Easy judgement, no enforcement or collection cost, eeaassy money to pay court costs.


----------



## Nesnas (Aug 27, 2014)

Nova said:


> If y'all want to have an impact on the Uber narrative in the press, you need to reach out to journalists on Twitter. And use some kind of consistent hashtag so it is easy for other journalists to find similar posts. (Most journalists will respect your request to remain anonymous if you ask.)
> 
> #UberXploits is one, but maybe something a tad more rider-friendly would be better.
> 
> With the latest admission by Uber in court that it lied to pax, maybe #UberLies would be better. Ilike that idea


----------



## Nesnas (Aug 27, 2014)

I like that idea


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOTE="*"The most important single central fact about a free market is that no exchange takes place unless both parties benefit."* -Milton Friedman'[/QUOTE]

Ahhh, Milton Friedman, the man who touts free markets as the panacea to all economic ills. Though the quote sounds nice, it's not even remotely true. In a free market, exchanges often take place where one party gains at the expense of the other. Employee pay versus CEO benefits, which have increased exponentially on the CEO side versus employee side, over the last 30 years, is an example. Laissez-Fair with (the right amount of and fair ) regulation, which is a centrist approach, is better, for, without it, it's a fool's paradise.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

puber said:


> I got a first time rider today. Her daughter instructed her not to tip. We spoked about that fot a minute. She tipped me $4.
> I said that rates are 1/2 of the taxi rates minus 20% uber commissions and there is nothing else added on top of it exept a safety $1 that uber keeps for themselves.


I hope the ride wasn't on the daughters account. When she finds out mom tipped you, look out for 1 star.

I had 5 tips over weekend, the lowest was $5. One guy tipped $10 on a $7 dollar fare. Now I just smile and say thanks. I've been getting more tips on uber than on lyft.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nesnas said:


> In other words, the drivers have no case against Uber because it was_passengers_ that Uber was lying to, not drivers.
> 
> Read the complete story from this link http://pando.com/2014/09/03/uber-as...-it-was-only-lying-to-passengers-not-drivers/


POST # 1 /Nesnas.: Bostonian Bison
finds that it's 
been 11 weeks since you
last posted. The Hyperlink to Pando
Daily here is the kind of Quality Content
that chi1cabby has provided for the
last 46 weeks. Alas he is departing for
Duties Unknown: his "wake" is ongoing
in People.

My point here is that we all need to help
fill the "Newsmeister"s Shoes and you've
demonstrated a talent for it. Please come
back with more?

Community Organizing Bison, out.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

puber said:


> I got a first time rider today. Her daughter instructed her not to tip. We spoked about that fot a minute. She tipped me $4.
> I said that rates are 1/2 of the taxi rates minus 20% uber commissions and there is nothing else added on top of it exept a safety $1 that uber keeps for themselves.


Is that the "safe passenger" reference I keep hearing as to why the minimum fee is so low? I keep hearing people say they think Uber has a minimum fee of $5, like Lyft, but I've asked and was told about the SP fee, which doesn't make a lot of sense. So Uber is deducting $1 on top of their 20%, while discouraging tipping (Asthton Kutcher on the Tonight Show, for instance) etc...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubers are ATLEAST 3 times less than a cab, not half.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Also, these guys will say anything(Uber).


----------

